# Which tyre for Audax cycling?



## DooBlood (17 Feb 2011)

Need some advice on tyres. Which folding type tyres would one suggest for audax or long distance cycling. I like using tyres that can be run on high pressure (above 120 psi) and that are easy to fit. I had schwalbe ultremo's at one time but both tyres developed bulges and will never be used again.

I replaced with Vittoria but they were a real bugger to fit.

Any suggestions most welcome!##Cheers


----------



## ACS (17 Feb 2011)

I use Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase Road Tyre 700x 25 or 28's depending which wheels I have on. Never had any problems.

Use 28's on my commuter as well. Hit a pot hole in Jan that cracked my frame, pinged 3 spokes, the tyre survived intact with no visable damage.


----------



## Moodyman (17 Feb 2011)

I have the Bonty Hardcase on one of my commuters and it's very good for that.

But on my long ride bike, I use Michelin Krylion Carbon. It's grippy, reasonably comfortable and has decent puncture protection. It's also very light for a tough (ish) road tyre.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2011)

I like the Krylions too.

It's up to you, but I wouldn't recommend anywhere near 120 psi on most of the UK roads that I've ridden on, let alone go above that. Pneumatic tyres are supposed to be a simple form of suspension but at 120+ psi they don't have much give in them. After 200 km over rough roads, you'll feel battered.


----------



## Banjo (17 Feb 2011)

Moodyman said:


> I have the Bonty Hardcase on one of my commuters and it's very good for that.
> 
> But on my long ride bike, I use Michelin Krylion Carbon. It's grippy, reasonably comfortable and has decent puncture protection. It's also very light for a tough (ish) road tyre.




I just bought two Michelin Krylion carbons as had good deal on them and they had an excellent review in cycling plus comparing about 10 tyres for winter commuting use which I guess has similar requirements to audax use . The Kryllions came out well for toughness easy rolling and lightweight.

Im not fitting them yet as my Bontrager racelight x have loads of life still and have been very good so far.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (17 Feb 2011)

Michelin ProRace in 25c and run at 100psi are an excellent fast, durable, easy fit combination.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2011)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Michelin ProRace in 25c and run at 100psi are an excellent fast, durable, easy fit combination.


Actually, I think the ease of fitting thing depends on the particular rim/tyre combination. I didn't have problems with ProRace tyres on one pair of wheels but they were a bugger to fit to my Campagnolo Protons. I got frazzled sitting at the side of a Spanish road once trying to replace a tyre when I was already feeling knackered.


----------



## yello (17 Feb 2011)

Personally, I like Conti GP 4 seasons for year round riding but, that said I tend to do for gatorskins because they get better mileage and are a bit cheaper, even if a tad heavier.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Feb 2011)

Conti GP 4 seasons on both my road bikes, fairly easy to fit, inflate to 120psi and no problems to date


----------



## HLaB (17 Feb 2011)

I like 4 seasons too but I find first time they are a biatch to fit after that its a sinch though; I believe that is true of most tyres though.


----------



## zigzag (17 Feb 2011)

i've used spesh roubaix 25c tyres extensively, no punctures in audaxes and other long rides over 6k miles combined, and only two punctures on london streets over year and a half. i now commute on marathon+ tyres, also did a lot of shorter rides around 200km and one 400km audax on them, no punctures yet. sounds stupid, but i also choose tyres by their colour, i.e. they must be black..
mrs z has bonti race-x-lite hardcase 25c on her rig, no probs so far, but then she's only riden less than 500 miles.


----------



## Chris James (17 Feb 2011)

Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps. Fast, reasonably durable, good puncture resistance. Usually decent price at Ribble ref Pro Race GP4000s etc. The Tricomps Quattro are good too, with added puncture resistance.


----------



## Tynan (17 Feb 2011)

conti super sport plus are my new favs

but these do look swish!


----------



## frank9755 (17 Feb 2011)

I'm not going to recommend Schwalbe Blizzards: They are easy to get on and off but it is just as well as I've had a puncture in each of my last three 200k audaxes.

That's why I'm reading this thread!

Funnily enough they seem to go much better for commuting. Quite a few cuts but only two punctures in 2,500 miles.


----------



## frank9755 (17 Feb 2011)

This is a great summary of different tyres


----------



## Tynan (17 Feb 2011)

I had a blizzard once I think it lasted a week, a single hard stop took all the rubber off the rear for three or four inches


----------



## DooBlood (18 Feb 2011)

Thank you all for your replies/advice/suggestions etc ... The Krylions seem to be a good choice. I have tried the Gatorskins before but did not rate them because they punctured and were a real menace to get back on after fixing said puncture.


----------



## nightoff (18 Feb 2011)

+1 for Krylions. I've had mine for a couple of weeks/200+miles and found them to be a revelation from a handling point of view.

I bought them to replace the stock Zaffiros which I found to be very twitchy on greasy early morning roads.

The new tyres are much grippier. Can't comment on wear rates but they roll fast and grip well. 

I can't complain about the Zaffiros too much though. No punctures in 1500 miles and still life in the tyre. I just fancied a change.


----------



## Kestevan (18 Feb 2011)

+1 krylion again I'm afraid.

3K on my set so far and they're still fine. They do tend to cut up a little bit, and I've found they start to "look" tatty very quickly, evem=n though they continue to perform perfectly


----------



## vorsprung (18 Feb 2011)

Here is my actual experience of actual tyres on actual audax rides

1) 2004-2005 Continental Ultragator Skins, 28mm no punctures on events, 4 or 5 when the tyres got to a worn state during other riding

2) 2005-2007 Pasella Panaracer 28mm, 1 puncture during Poor Student 200km in Jan 2007 and another 4 or 5 during other riding

3) 2007 Continental 4 Seasons 28mm, lots of punctures during events (but none during wet PBP)

Also 2006-2011 used Michelin Pro Race 25mm on several audax rides, no punctures inc very wet potholed Bryan Chapman Scenic 2006

4) 2008 on the dole so used a mixture of worn out tyres from the garage. Lots of punctures

9) 2009 Continental 4 Seasons 28mm, more punctures

10) 2010 Rubino Pro 28mm, 2 punctures during events and a couple when not on events

11) 2011 Michelin Krylion 25mm, not done much mileage on them yet

The Ultragator skins do not have great wet grip and are relatively heavy. But they roll fast
Pasella Panaracer are not quite as fast rolling and robust as the Ultragators but are lighter and grippier
Michelin Pro Race 25mm are the fastest tyres I've ever used, they grip like glue and I've never punctured on them
Continental 4 Seasons are fantastic, right up there with the Michelins until they've done 2000km. Then they puncture all the time and this is tedious
Rubino are similar to the Panaracer Pasella but have a slicker tread
Krylions, can't tell yet but not unpleasant

As someone else said don't run your tyres at 120psi for long distance riding. I am currently on 90 psi front, 100 rear


----------

